# please help



## nepali

hi everyone yesterday i asked about streamline visa processing. i did my medical already and now i missed my coming intake. so how long i need to get my visa.


----------



## depende

Are you from a high risk country?


----------



## nepali

*Please help...*

sir i am from nepal. i applied my student visa on 19th dec 2013 and class was on from 03-02-2014 and i got message from high commission on first week of jan 2014 to do medical so i did my medical on 5th jan 2014. and college extend my course for 2 weeks now that time also gone. now iam not getting any message or visa from Australian high commission,new delhi.. on the website it says your application is under process at Australian high commission.. now college do not have another intake in coming july in 2014 they have only in feb 2015 for another intake.. so i don not want to wait for another year to study.. but college also giving me chance to get enrolled into certificate IV course for july 2014 to DEC. 2014 then i can start my desire course from feb-2015 to till the date. that is the condition? should i need to another 1 year for another intake or i need to study 6 months for any certificate level IV course to fulfill that time of gap. please suggest me. iam really in trouble.. what should i do next ? please help ....waiting for your kind reply...


----------



## nepali

sir i am from nepal. i applied my student visa on 19th dec 2013 and class was on from 03-02-2014 and i got message from high commission on first week of jan 2014 to do medical so i did my medical on 5th jan 2014. and college extend my course for 2 weeks now that time also gone. now iam not getting any message or visa from Australian high commission,new delhi.. on the website it says your application is under process at Australian high commission.. now college do not have another intake in coming july in 2014 they have only in feb 2015 for another intake.. so i don not want to wait for another year to study.. but college also giving me chance to get enrolled into certificate IV course for july 2014 to DEC. 2014 then i can start my desire course from feb-2015 to till the date. that is the condition? should i need to another 1 year for another intake or i need to study 6 months for any certificate level IV course to fulfill that time of gap. please suggest me. iam really in trouble.. what should i do next ? please help ....waiting for your kind reply...


----------



## depende

nepali said:


> sir i am from nepal. i applied my student visa on 19th dec 2013 and class was on from 03-02-2014 and i got message from high commission on first week of jan 2014 to do medical so i did my medical on 5th jan 2014. and college extend my course for 2 weeks now that time also gone. now iam not getting any message or visa from Australian high commission,new delhi.. on the website it says your application is under process at Australian high commission.. now college do not have another intake in coming july in 2014 they have only in feb 2015 for another intake.. so i don not want to wait for another year to study.. but college also giving me chance to get enrolled into certificate IV course for july 2014 to DEC. 2014 then i can start my desire course from feb-2015 to till the date. that is the condition? should i need to another 1 year for another intake or i need to study 6 months for any certificate level IV course to fulfill that time of gap. please suggest me. iam really in trouble.. what should i do next ? please help ....waiting for your kind reply...


I know it is not a nice situation. In these days the process time for an offshore student visa application is 3 months, so in your case you should get it at the latest 19th of March.

Why you didn't apply 105 days before your course starts? If you had applied in November perhaps your visa would be granted today.


----------



## nepali

Thank you so much for your information. i wanted to apply before 3 months but my agent forwarded my document delay and i got offer letter and COE late.so that it became delay into my visa application process. and also i do not wanted to take risk so that i waited for medical and hopefully i got it. now should i join any certificate level IV from July 2014 to December 2014 to maintain the gap as well give continuity to my study? because i do not want to wait for another 1 year to start my desire course... please help me suggest me... and by the time march 19 it will be possible to get visa or not ?


----------



## depende

nepali said:


> Thank you so much for your information. i wanted to apply before 3 months but my agent forwarded my document delay and i got offer letter and COE late.so that it became delay into my visa application process. and also i do not wanted to take risk so that i waited for medical and hopefully i got it. now should i join any certificate level IV from July 2014 to December 2014 to maintain the gap as well give continuity to my study? because i do not want to wait for another 1 year to start my desire course... please help me suggest me... and by the time march 19 it will be possible to get visa or not ?


If you can get your on the 19th March it is up to the DIBP. So you need to be patient and wait. You can't do nothing at the moment. Keep calm and pray.

About your study plan you need to have the COE that you gave to DIBP on the time of your application. If you change your course you need to inform DIBP, if not, they probably will cancel your visa!!!


----------



## nepali

depende said:


> If you can get your on the 19th March it is up to the DIBP. So you need to be patient and wait. You can't do nothing at the moment. Keep calm and pray.
> 
> About your study plan you need to have the COE that you gave to DIBP on the time of your application. If you change your course you need to inform DIBP, if not, they probably will cancel your visa!!!


Thank you so much for your reply. i am not changing my course that intended to study. iam going to study that course which i was planning to study and summit ed COE to DIBP. but here i missed my first intake which was suppossed to start from 03-02-2014 and there is no second intake in coming JULY 2014 so i have to wait for another year that is 2015-feb. that means i need to wait till 2015 ,.FEB.
BUT college is offering me that i can study any certificate IV only for 6 Months which is going to start july-2014 to DEC.2015.. THEN i can start my intended course which was supposed to start from 03-02-2014. and college is saying that they are going to provide me hole course's offer letter and COE ..(COE for total package) .this is the condition... i just do not want to leave my study and wait for another year. i want to study certificate IV from JULY 2014 TO 2015 DEC.. then i can start my DIPLOMA AND BACHELOR COURSE PACKAGE... The main thing is college do not have 2 sem. in one year so i missed first sem.that means i need to wait for another year..so i wanted to fill that gap and study a CERTIFICATE IV AND DIPLOMA AND BACHELOR AT UNI... thank you.. please suggest me...


----------



## depende

nepali said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. i am not changing my course that intended to study. iam going to study that course which i was planning to study and summit ed COE to DIBP. but here i missed my first intake which was suppossed to start from 03-02-2014 and there is no second intake in coming JULY 2014 so i have to wait for another year that is 2015-feb. that means i need to wait till 2015 ,.FEB.
> BUT college is offering me that i can study any certificate IV only for 6 Months which is going to start july-2014 to DEC.2015.. THEN i can start my intended course which was supposed to start from 03-02-2014. and college is saying that they are going to provide me hole course's offer letter and COE ..(COE for total package) .this is the condition... i just do not want to leave my study and wait for another year. i want to study certificate IV from JULY 2014 TO 2015 DEC.. then i can start my DIPLOMA AND BACHELOR COURSE PACKAGE... The main thing is college do not have 2 sem. in one year so i missed first sem.that means i need to wait for another year..so i wanted to fill that gap and study a CERTIFICATE IV AND DIPLOMA AND BACHELOR AT UNI... thank you.. please suggest me...


They will offer you a package COE (incl. CERTIFICATE IV AND DIPLOMA AND BACHELOR) or only a COE for your CERTIFICATE?


----------



## nepali

depende said:


> They will offer you a package COE (incl. CERTIFICATE IV AND DIPLOMA AND BACHELOR) or only a COE for your CERTIFICATE?


Thank you so much for your reply. They are going to offer me package COE (Including CERTIFICATE IV AND DIPLOMA AND BACHELOR) .
THANK YOU.Waiting for your reply.


----------



## depende

nepali said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. They are going to offer me package COE (Including CERTIFICATE IV AND DIPLOMA AND BACHELOR) .
> THANK YOU.Waiting for your reply.


ok, than you need to inform DIBP with the new COE. After that I don't see any problem. Good luck!!!


----------



## nepali

depende said:


> ok, than you need to inform DIBP with the new COE. After that I don't see any problem. Good luck!!!


Thank you so much for your reply. that means when DIBP ask for another (COMING) intake offer letter and COE Then i just need to send my complete package offer's C.O.E (INC. CERTIFICATE IV,DIPLOMA AND BACHELOR).should i need to do this only or i need to write something for it. if i have to do anything regarding inform them then please suggest me how can i inform them . sending only by all subject's COE will be fine or not? please suggest me..


----------



## nepali

Also i want to ask some thing that after medical does DIBP takes interview with student or not? ..............


----------



## nepali

.................


----------



## depende

you have 2 possibilities, ask your agent or call DIBP:

https://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/our-telephone-numbers.aspx?heading=employers-immigration-hotline

Good luck!


----------



## nepali

depende said:


> you have 2 possibilities, ask your agent or call DIBP:
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/our-telephone-numbers.aspx?heading=employers-immigration-hotline
> 
> Good luck!


thank you for ur reply. i will wait till the decision will make... thanks again..


----------



## nepali

still i am not getting anything? what is going on??? its been 3 months.omg please help me someone what is going on..


----------



## nepali

some one plz plz help me.......


----------



## itishreee

Hi there Nepali...I can understand your problem cos i kind of faced a similar situation couple of years ago when i applied for a tourist visa to visit my partner's family and get married. The first time i applied, i was rejected for the same reason as yours( not enough reason to return to my home country). I reapplied within a few days of that with additional evidence including my bank statements, my brothers bank statements, some documents on a small property I own, letters from my partners' family members, my job contract in Nepal proving that I had a job for which i was required to return after a certain time.....basically everything i could think of at that time which proved that my intention was not staying in Aus forever but had reasons to return to my home country.
Hope this helps you...good luck!


----------

